# Durlalast 29DP battery any good?



## ggotts31 (Jan 18, 2019)

I was at autozone getting a new battery for wifes friend and came across the durolast 29 dual purpose battery. (Specs say its a deep cycle) Anyone have any experience with these. They are $95 which is the same as wally worlds 29's. The main advantage is I'll lose the receipt fith autozone i have a comercial account they can pull receipt up if needed? 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGiggles (Jan 20, 2019)

Walmart scans the batteries now and tracks them the same way AutoZone does.


----------



## JNG (Feb 6, 2019)

I've used them. For the money they are just fine.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 6, 2019)

ggotts31 said:


> I was at autozone getting a new battery for wifes friend and came across the durolast 29 dual purpose battery. (Specs say its a deep cycle) Anyone have any experience with these. *They are $95 which is the same as wally worlds 29's.*


Likely they could be the *SAME battery* as both brands are made by Johnson Controls, who also makes the Optima gel cell batteries. Johnson makes batteries for ~20 other brands too, e.g., Duralast, Varta, AC Delco, and even DieHard, when not made by Exide.

What is ODD though, is that the reviews for the Durolast DP29 battery are _very poor_. People complaining they don't last but a few years or few discharges. Whereas I have always had excellent service from the Johnson batteries sold at Walmart.


----------



## ggotts31 (Feb 6, 2019)

DaleH said:


> ggotts31 said:
> 
> 
> > I was at autozone getting a new battery for wifes friend and came across the durolast 29 dual purpose battery. (Specs say its a deep cycle) Anyone have any experience with these. *They are $95 which is the same as wally worlds 29's.*
> ...


Thanks, i was thinking the same reviews on the durolast are horrible

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## JNG (Feb 6, 2019)

Well most folks don't recharge the batteries after every use. Most don't check the water level. Most deeply discharge the batteries as well causing an early demise. So poor reviews don't surprise me. Over the years I've used Interstate, Exide, A/C Delco, Napa, Walmart, and AutoZone (Duralast) deep cycles in boats. All group 29/31. I have not found one iota of difference in run time performance between any of them. As for lifespan, there has been some difference. The best was A/C Delco and the worst has been AutoZone. But for the money spent AutoZone for me has been the best VALUE. Most of the lakes near me are electric motor only. I have a bit of experience in this type of boating.


----------

